# Worried. What would ultrasound see?



## Oniongirl (May 15, 2011)

Hi. I'm here because my GI doc thinks I have IBS. (Symptoms, extensive family history.) I have not had a colonoscopy yet, though, so I'm pretty worried about a lot of this. GI symptoms in general have gone on for a while. (Things like a bit of bright red blood on the TP for *years*.) The past few months, however, I've had a pain in my right side (on and off) for a few months now ... and in the past week, I've had an awful, gurgling stomach at points during the morning or evening. Generally followed by utterly liquid diarrhea. (TMI, sorry ...)Well, I'm scared. My GP sent me to have an ultrasound of my abdomen and told me to make an appointment with gastro doc. (I did.) I don't have the results of the US back yet, but should have them soon.I know a colonoscopy is the gold standard for diagnosing IBS and worse things, but would the US do any good at all? If there's something wrong with my bowels, would it see anything at all?I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I know a colonoscopy is the gold standard for diagnosing IBS and worse things, but would the US do any good at all? If there's something wrong with my bowels, would it see anything at all?


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

refuse to live this way said:


> I know a colonoscopy is the gold standard for diagnosing IBS and worse things, but would the US do any good at all? If there's something wrong with my bowels, would it see anything at all?


I would think the ultra sound is to look at your other organs to see if there is a problem with any of those. They are just wanting to rule them out. The colonoscopy is what they will use to check for problems with your bowels. If nothing shows up on either one they will probably stick with the IBS diagnosis. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Ultrasound wont show anything unless there is something else wrong. Usually with IBS it shows up fine (with me it did), but the pain is the worst thing in the world. Makes it hard for docs to understand the pain... if they can't "see" it than to them it doesnt appear that bad..


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an ultrasound scheduled to check my gallbladder even though most of my probs are related to my bowels and abdominal pain (I have nausea as well). Like others said it will most likely be to check all is normal with everything else.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

What type of ultrasound did they do? I had two transvaginal ultrasounds done prior to having my cystoscopy that eventually diagnosed Interstitial Cystitis. The trans vaginal ultrasounds can look at ovaries, uterus, kidneys, cervix, vagina. The kidneys were looked at by moving the probe over the outside of my body. The first ultrasound found a complex ovarian cyst that was gone on the 2nd ultrasound that was done 6 weeks later. The 2nd ultrasound found a suspicious kidney mass that was eventually found to be a cyst. Ultrasounds often find things that are quite common like ovarian and kidney cysts. They can cause a bit of concern at the time, but just need to be followed through. Linda


----------



## Radiologist (Jun 18, 2017)

I am radiologist and i know the the role of ultrasound in IBS mainly to exclude other organs problems , like liver, GB, spleen, kidneys, urinary bladder, also to exclude abdominal masses or lymphadenopathy, otherwise ultrasound findings considered non specific in diagnosis of IBS.


----------

